# Strange things on the 921 today



## gsartori (Jul 13, 2004)

I spent 2 or 3 hours on the phone with Echostar during the past 72 hours since they disable all my channel because I don't have the phone line connected and I didn't call back after two messages they left on my phone (I took a small vacation, they are like the Gestapo). Service enabled again I came back tonight and all my wife Cinese channels and my RAI Italian channel were disabled again.
I thought they were messing around with my (PAYED) account again and I called, this time they told me to check the other receiver since the problem was a 921 problem, I checked they were right.
While I was checking how many channel were messing the guide on the local was back. I even recorded Everybody love Raymond. Around 10pm the foreigner channel came back (well, the chinese had another overlapping uplink problem) but the local guide went away again . What were they doing? Were they trying to do one of these "fix one thing break three"?
This is the worst company in the world for my experience. They treat customers with no respect, I've been with them almost 10 years (one of the few initial customers) because of the RAI channel but I can't really take it anymore from these people. :nono: 

Regards
Gabriele


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Talking about strange things, how about this one: The 921 was not responding to some of the the remote commands (again!) so I turned it off. The power light went off, the sound went off, but the video continued to play!  

I did a power button reset.


----------



## gsartori (Jul 13, 2004)

Jim Parker said:


> Talking about strange things, how about this one: .


It happened to me as well but what was going on yesterday is proving that Echostar is working on the terrestrial guide. I got the guide until the foreigner channel were gone. When the channels came back the guide was gone. Evidently they are having some problem on supporting both unless someone subscribe to locals. It is something like that.

G.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

What do you mean by "foreigner channel"? International channels or out-of-market stations?

If you mean international channels, I can't see how that would affect the guide data on OTA local stations. The International channels come off different satellites than most of the LIL local stations (an exception: Superdish 105 & 121).


----------



## gsartori (Jul 13, 2004)

Michael P said:


> If you mean international channels, I can't see how that would affect the guide data on OTA local stations. The International channels come off different satellites than most of the LIL local stations (an exception: Superdish 105 & 121).


Yes, International (that happens to be foreigner too), I don't understand as well but trust me:

Guide = ON International disabled
Guide = OFF International enabled

It was like that for 4/5 hours than it has been switched back to international =OK local guide = OFF.

BTW I do have the SUperdish and probably get 105 & 121, for your info I'm in San Diego I receive also RAI and ETTV package (plus regular SD & HD channels).

G.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

I have GermanTV and no such guide problems. My internation channel comes from the same (121) satellite as my locals would come from (if I subscribed that is).


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

> BTW I do have the SUperdish and probably get 105 & 121


One SuperDish gives you EITHER 105 or 121.

Go to your point dish screen to see what birds you have.


----------

